# Double bottle cap pop



## TravisAmbro (Jan 20, 2016)

Trying to get the new frame dialed in.






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Shooting just as beautiful as the sling itself!!!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

That's it! That's it! Stand, raise, draw, aim, release. You have a great flow Travis! Congrats for the style and accuracy.

And what a great slingshot for a great shooter


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go!  Awesome slingshot also


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very well done!!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Cool clip!

Beautiful catty!

(Pics?)



Rip


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice Travis! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Amazing!!! Perfect aim!

Cheers!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

take care

Volp


----------



## Dan Ambro (Feb 26, 2016)

Impressive

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Veddy nice chootin !!


----------

